# EEA2 Residence Card benefits



## HLondon (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi,

I know that with the Residence card my wife can travel with me to any EEA country, however I have several doubts:

How long can she stay in the EEA countries with me?

Could she travel alone?

Regarding trips to EEUU or Australia for example, what implications does the Residence card has on the visas?

Many thanks


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

You must be traveling with her or she must be intended to join you within EEA only.she can't travel alone unless she in possession of schengen visa.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


HLondon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know that with the Residence card my wife can travel with me to any EEA country, however I have several doubts:
> 
> ...


Once is possession of a Residence Card, she will be able to travel within the Union without any limitations.

She can also stay in any other State with you for up to a year, and keep her UK issued RC.

For entering the US and Australia, she will have to meet each Country's immigration requirements.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## HLondon (Mar 29, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Once is possession of a Residence Card, she will be able to travel within the Union without any limitations.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, but the previous answer from the other member seems contradictory: will she need a schengen visa to travel to other EU countries alone or with the RC is enough?

And for US and Australia, won't it help having the RC?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Having a residence card will have no impact on travelling to the US or Australia. If she is from a country that requires a visa for those countries, she'll still need a visa.


----------



## HLondon (Mar 29, 2014)

So is there any way for her to travel easier to US or Australia? If I get a British citizenship for example?

Also, can you clarify whether she can travel alone around Europe with the RC?

Many thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It will only be easier for her if she has UK citizenship or citizenship in a country which doesn't require a visa for the US and Australia.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


HLondon said:


> Many thanks, but the previous answer from the other member seems contradictory: will she need a schengen visa to travel to other EU countries alone or with the RC is enough?
> 
> And for US and Australia, won't it help having the RC?
> 
> Thanks


I can only speak for my interactions and experiences, perhaps this other member has encountered other circumstances.

Having an UK issued RC through an European route, "*might*" facilitate a visitors visa to any Commonwealth Country, such as: Canada, Australia, among others. But, as previously indicated, she needs to satisfy each individual Country's immigration requirements.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ninnam101 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Can EEA2 residence card holder travel to France with EU national(non French)*

Hi 

I am an EU national(Portuguese) living and working in UK. My spouse who is a non-EU national has been granted a EEA2 residence card by UKBA.
We plan to travel to France together. Hence just checking if my spouse would need a visa or if he can travel without a visa using the EEA2 residence permit.

Do we need any other documents besides our passport and marriage certificate(issued in India).

Thanks




HLondon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know that with the Residence card my wife can travel with me to any EEA country, however I have several doubts:
> 
> ...


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

I was there last month with my eu national wife.i just showed them my uk issued RC at st'pancras international.and immigration officer ask me are u travelling alone? I said no my wife is with me and he just look at her and stamped my passport to go.and same happen in France as well while returning.just try to make it easy for IO if he handover them open passport with RC page.

Good luck


----------



## ninnam101 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply. It clears my doubts.


----------

